# Public DNS server

## yohannn

Hello Guys,

I am looking for list of Public DNS server which like powerful one and I find a list like that:

(Powerful means that I like to have DNS server which should be fast, reliable, high speed and always available)

But I want more, anybody has idea how can I find more? 

208.76.50.50

216.146.35.35

37.143.9.90

89.233.43.71

74.82.42.42

109.69.8.51

216.52.65.1

216.83.236.227

216.54.2.10

79.143.176.79

91.218.228.249

216.250.190.144

216.215.19.4

216.211.191.9

198.153.192.40

67.138.54.120

195.46.39.39

205.210.42.205

74.207.247.4

199.5.157.131

216.211.191.3

64.136.173.5

64.136.164.77

64.135.2.250

68.87.85.102

68.87.78.134

85.38.28.86

85.38.28.84

209.244.0.3

8.8.8.8

184.169.143.224

8.26.56.26

208.67.222.222

156.154.70.1

91.186.192.3

91.185.6.10

91.185.2.10

I am looking forward to hearing from you guys

Thank you so much

Yohann

----------

## 666threesixes666

i suggest namebench, it will sort out the fastest name servers automatically for you.

as root

```

eselect python set python2.7

emerge namebench

```

then run "namebench" in a terminal.  it will produce graphs of what DNS you should be using.  you only really need 1 dns for internet, or 3 if your very paranoid about the 1 server dropping (and its bad policy to only leave a single point of failure.)

i would then take the name servers, and then look at the bind wiki page https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/BIND and follow the "easy caching dns" and use 127.0.0.1 to use the caching name server on the local machine to produce....

mkultra@mksrv ~ $ dig google.com

;; Query time: 24 msec

mkultra@mksrv ~ $ dig google.com

;; Query time: 2 msec

for repeated DNS use of singular web pages.  like me looking at the forums repeatedly on gentoo, it pulls locally cached dns information.

----------

